# ribbon tweeters a la Golden Ear



## bearr48 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anybody know what ribbon tweeters are used in Golden Ear speakers, and where they can be purchased? Thinking of replacing the tweeters in my Definitive Technology BP-7006s (yes, I know it would take a lot of screwing around w crossovers, or perhaps bi-amping)...Ideas? Thanks.
Jack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You probably wont be able to get the exact ones as those are made spacifically for them however parts express sells many ribon tweeters for projects like yours.
https://www.parts-express.com/Search.aspx?keyword=Ribon tweeters&sitesearch=true


----------



## bearr48 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks, Tony!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive used the DAYTON PT2c-8 in many speaker builds - You cannot beat the dollar - sound bang for your buck period....

Handles alot of power
Crystal clear fast highs for $49


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

The tweeters in the golden ear enclosures are called Air Motion Transformers. They are a planar magnetic design not a ribbon.

The PE AMT4 is a higher quality version of these.

The ones used by Golden Ear could be sourced either from Hyjea or Tianle. I recognise the design. And there are not to many manufacturers of them.


----------

